# Ladies, you like to have nail polish on your toes?



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

My wife ALWAYS have some nail polish on her toes. She know I really like that. About you girls?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I do normally have painted toes. Then once in awhile, when I have had them painted for months and months, suddenly I take the paint off and see my natural toes and think, wow my feet are super cute and all natural! Then I go without paint for a long time while I admire them bare.

Then suddenly I think, I need some paint and once it is on I'm like, wow my feet are super cute and my toes are so colorful!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Always.


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Wifey likes dark color because she wants people to notice. Red, blue, black... So nice. 🙂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No don't have painted hands or toes. My husband isn't worried either way.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Not that it makes a tinker's damn, but I really like my ladies nails either painted "clear," or  au naturale !*


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I LOVE having my toenails painted!!! Especially because my fingernail are always too dirty and messed up for nail polish!! Lol!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Fingernails = not usually

Toes =color of nails changes with the seasons. Love having my feet tubbed, scrubbed and rubbed before polish.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

When we were dating, my wife once painted my toenails gunmetal for fun. 

I was surprised at how heavy it felt. 

Man, did they laugh at me in the dojo.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Marduk said:


> When we were dating, my wife once painted my toenails gunmetal for fun.
> 
> I was surprised at how heavy it felt.
> 
> Man, did they laugh at me in the dojo.


Lolol!!!

Your posts are NEVER a disappointment to read!!! :smile2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mickey1967 said:


> My wife ALWAYS have some nail polish on her toes. She know I really like that. About you girls?


What is your point in asking this question?


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Just asking, to know you better...


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> Always.


 Éven in winter, wifey gets pédicure.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Marduk said:


> When we were dating, my wife once painted my toenails gunmetal for fun.
> 
> I was surprised at how heavy it felt.
> 
> Man, did they laugh at me in the dojo.


makes no sense.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Wife has toes always painted... I used to have my little finger (right hand) painted black when I was at uni... together with my ear ring and shoulder length hair... :laugh:


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Mickey1967 said:


> Just asking, to know you better...


I doubt you'll get to "know" anyone by asking about their body parts. Perhaps asking for thoughts and opinions on subjects such as marital fidelity, compatibility, or something that requires the brain would be more fruitful. Just sayin' ...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

WTF.

I question what you are doing on this forum, from the content of your threads.

Kinda gross.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Livvie said:


> WTF.
> 
> I question what you are doing on this forum, from the content of your threads.
> 
> Kinda gross.


My guess is it's for *tit*illation purposes.:laugh:

Sample convo... Male 1: How about those Rams?

Poster: Well, enough about football. Let's talk about my wife. Do you want to hear about her tits or her nails or? Did I mention she's a really HOT WIFE?


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

M’y God, I feel so unwanted in your club! No prob, I understand. See ya guys!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Mickey1967 said:


> M’y God, I feel so unwanted in your club!


This is not a "club." It is an online forum for people to discuss relationships and marriage. Granted, body parts are discussed, particularly on the Sex in Marriage forum. However, just as @Blondilocks said, this is NOT the place for titillation. BTW, Blondie, thanks for my laugh of the day!


----------



## Angeolus (Sep 27, 2017)

yeah, I love nail polish, a ladylike thing!


----------



## Fergalla (Jan 19, 2021)

I always paint my toenails. It has nothing to do with infidelity or anything like that. At least that is the impression I got about the reason the OP made his post. My husband finds it attractive, I like it as it goes with my fingernails. A lot of the time no one really knows that I even have my toes painted. Like in the winter or any other colder period of the year. I don’t really see the point of this thread but to any other girls who wandered on here, I would like at least something helpful to come out of this thread so I will give you a link to a great nail polish remover I recently found! Enjoy!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Cat has determined that this zombie thread must be closed to more replies. So here goes.

By the way, his is introducing his friend, Phil this evening. they are only friends, so please get your minds out of the gutter!


----------

